# Temperature



## eminor (23 Sep 2021)

Hello, is the temperature requirement of plant are the same for immersed/emersed form ? thx

what the min temp possible ?


----------



## X3NiTH (23 Sep 2021)

Minimum temperature possible is that which is above the crystallisation point of water and depending on the plant species they may have adaptations that allow them to go to subzero temperatures for a time providing they have enough oils (turpenes) in their tissue to prevent this. Subzero air temperature and survival submerged is only possible provided the whole water body doesn’t freeze, if it does then soft tissues can be crushed by the expansion and movement of ice, provided the substrate and roots don’t freeze or can sustain conditions described above preventing water crystallisation using oils then the plant can regrow new tissue when conditions allow. If this weren’t the case then the Northern and Southern Lattitudes that receive hard frosts would be a barren wasteland.

This includes tropical plants but only for the briefest of periods, high altitudes in the tropics where tropical plants grow can on rare occasions have overnight frosts, not prolonged enough to freeze a water body but enough that emmersed growth may suffer frost damage, again this would be dependant on the plants ability to counter this in the short term.


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Sep 2021)

I often put cuttings after a trim in a inch of water in washing up bowl tray outside doesnt stop them growing emmersed up to 4" Bacopa Hyg. species and monte carlo spreading. Had some coldish nights of late


----------



## mort (24 Sep 2021)

You would probably be looking at a similar temperature to your houseplants from the same areas, so a minimum of 10-15c (they can survive with lower temporarily). With the lower end of the range the plant might survive but you probably won't see any growth unless you can maintain a temperature and lighting, nearer the optimum.
I have emersed growth from a temperate tank with water that reaches 16-18c in winter. The emersed growth stays in this range, perhaps slightly cooler in winter, and growth slows but the plants do remain healthy.


----------



## eminor (26 Sep 2021)

Thank you for these answers, I live in the north of France, it is rarely very cold, even if this year it was -6 ° C but since 10-15 years, this is exceptional, I have a greenhouse is it better that my aquarium of emergent plant remains in the garage where the temperature is a few degrees higher than outside under LED light or is it better to put the plants in the greenhouse under natural light? thx


----------



## foxfish (26 Sep 2021)

Emersed plants grow exceptionly well under nateral light, if you can get a reptile heat mat under the tank it will really take off….


----------



## mort (27 Sep 2021)

I think the answer lies in the temperature we see tbh. Tropical plants likely won't grow over the winter period with our average winter light (going by the way most houseplants slow or stop growing over this period even though we maintain a decent temperature for them), so you could expect a semi stasis period like we see with tropical plants like bananas that shut down over the winter. Natural light is always good and you can suppliment this with a little extra light but if the temperature is to cold for growth, I don't think it will matter much. I would say that whatever area you could keep nearer to a suitable temperature would be the best place, perhaps moving them to the area with more natural light as the weather gets warmer in spring.


----------

